

How do you find the COBRA health care costs of current employer? - Skeletor

Let's say you are an employee at Yahoo and have a great health care insurance plan, but you are afraid of having a COBRA qualified event (like many other employees have had recently) and want to know how much your COBRA health care insurance plan is.<p>How can you find this amount out?  A friend of mine at Yahoo tried to contact her insurance carrier and HR department anonymously, but they wouldn't tell her.  Is there a legal requirement that companies should be forced to disclose this info to current employees?
======
cdibona
You should worry more about what happens when cobra runs out..because If you
or someone who is dependent on you has a history of -anything- the insurance
company can ratchet it up to the maximum allowed by the insurance commission.

A few years back this meant ~2k/month for a family of 4. The only comfort is
that they -have- to offer you something.

------
kqr2
They probably don't like to give out the rate since that's negotiated between
Yahoo and its insurance carrier.

~~~
skmurphy
What would you do with the information if you knew the answer? COBRA will be
higher than your current employer's plan because your payment now includes the
portion that they contribute.

------
mechanical_fish
Find an employee who has recently quit or been fired?

I have no better ideas. It's a very good question.

------
viggity
I was on COBRA two years ago, and if I recall correctly I was paying $500-$600
per month for me and my wife. So it is definitely not cheap. Accenture had
pretty good benefits but they weren't extravagant. Remember, there are time
limits on COBRA, if you plan on quiting, you're only eligible for 18 months of
COBRA coverage. If you are in good health, I'd recommend finding your own
coverage.

